# Bad Trip Experience



## ubersd2103 (Apr 12, 2016)

I normally don't post on here but I had an experience today that really pissed me off. I know everyone hates on pool (for good reason) and out of my better judgment I accepted a pool yesterday. It actually turned out to be pretty decent and the end fare was $26.09 so I was happy with that.

During the trip the second rider I picked up was a huge stoner who went on and on about all the cool $100k cars he wanted to buy and was completely unable to hold back the BS he so urgently needed to spew. Long story short I drive the kid ~15mi/25min and we talked the whole way and then he had the audacity to report a "Bad Trip Experience" to Uber.

I wake up this morning to the attached email and without checking with me and with no valid explanation for the "Bad Trip Experience" Uber decided to adjust the trip to $0. Of course I emailed them and they refunded me (and even paid me more) after I explained to them that the loser I so graciously drove was a fraudulent liar who didn't want to pay for the ride and decided to scam the system but the entire concept of Uber even attempting to reverse the fare without checking with me and without any valid reason was repulsive to me.

Just curious if anyone else has had similar experiences, feel free to share.


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

Such a scum dishonest company.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

ubersd2103 said:


> I normally don't post on here but I had an experience today that really pissed me off. I know everyone hates on pool (for good reason) and out of my better judgment I accepted a pool yesterday. It actually turned out to be pretty decent and the end fare was $26.09 so I was happy with that.
> 
> During the trip the second rider I picked up was a huge stoner who went on and on about all the cool $100k cars he wanted to buy and was completely unable to hold back the BS he so urgently needed to spew. Long story short I drive the kid ~15mi/25min and we talked the whole way and then he had the audacity to report a "Bad Trip Experience" to Uber.
> 
> ...


Odds say it will happen eventually regardless of how good of a driver you may be.Easier said than done but don't sweat it. I got dinged once as well.Join the club of thousands.Drivers have posted on here how Pool Pax are the worst of the worst and you merely experienced yet another example of why.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Dashcam


----------



## ubersd2103 (Apr 12, 2016)

I got the money back and I could tell the PAX was a POS from the second he got into the car so I could care less about him.
Its more about the fact that Uber makes it painfully obvious that they don't give a rats ass about their drivers and will use any BS excuse to take away money that was rightfully earned. Luckily they were quick to refund and fix the situation but the concept of adjust the fare now and ask questions later is ridiculous and insulting to the drivers on the front line who work hard to make money and keep a good reputation for Uber.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

if you ever got bad vibes with a pax. 1 star them after trip and report their attitutes with uber, that way you wont get $$ taken away. but with a b/s artist who knows


----------



## ubersd2103 (Apr 12, 2016)

That's the thing.... we actually had an enjoyable trip.
Kid thought he could pull one over on Uber and Uber thought they could pull one over on me.... nahh, not today!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Next time, when you are picking up a real piece of crap, ask for money upfront and tell the passenger you'll return it once the Uber payment clears.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Next time, when you are picking up a real piece of crap, ask for money upfront and tell the passenger you'll return it once the Uber payment clears.


Stupid, the pax already reported him if he was reported for soliciting cash. He would be deactivates.

OP you learned your lesson. Dont take Pool, the pax are cheap and dont have your best interest in mind


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

When going into business as an independent contractor, it's best to actually _read_ the contract:

4.3
Fare Adjustment.
Company reserves the right to: (i) adjust the Fare for a particular instance of
Transportation Services (e.g., you took an inefficient route, you failed to properly end a
particular instance of Transportation Services in the Driver App, technical error in the Uber
Services, etc.); or (ii) cancel the Fare for a particular instance of Transportation Services (e.g., a User is charged for Transportation Services that were not provided, in the event of a User complaint, fraud, etc.). Company's decision to reduce or cancel the Fare in any such manner
shall be exercised in a reasonable manner.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Next time, when you are picking up a real piece of crap, ask for money upfront and tell the passenger you'll return it once the Uber payment clears.


No, the Uber payment (debit/credit card, whatever) has to already clear before the trip even begins. I'm sure that Uber has a way to know, believe me. They're not going to lose any money!


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> if you ever got bad vibes with a pax. 1 star them after trip and report their attitutes with uber, that way you wont get $$ taken away. but with a b/s artist who knows


Absolutely! There are a lot of those out there, too. They can be sooo nice to you while riding in your car, and then 1 star you for no reason. I call this phenomenon, the "jekyl/hyde" pax.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> When going into business as an independent contractor, it's best to actually _read_ the contract:
> .


You really aren't "in business" as an Uber partner, but you're absolutely right, reading the contract and understanding that they may, at their discretion, deny you payment for a whole myriad of reasons is something that prospective partners need to understand


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

ubersd2103 said:


> nahh, not today!


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Don't do Pool then whine about it when it goes wrong.


----------



## HeathyrFeathyr (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm sorry that happened to you, I can totally commiserate. I haven't done the pool yet, but I had a montley crew one night. It was actually an awesome ride. They were from out of town and I found out one of them was from my home town. So we talked football and we laughed the entire time, about 25 min. So the nav app takes me to the wrong address. One of them whips out his phone and we navigated to the bar. It was not even 1/4 mile, actually under that I had to take them out of the way. They said no problem and everyone got out high 5-ing and happy. Later to find out they complained and I was docked pay. I Sent Uber a message and told them exactly what happened and they did refund it, it's just frustrating!


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I wonder if my market is too small for Pool, because it doesn't exist here. I am one lucky guy!


----------

